# Boot Flex Purposes



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I know that boot flex have certain purposes.

In short:
Soft- freestyle
Medium- all mountain
Stiff- freeride

The question is, can a stiffer boot (ride lasso--stiffness 7/10) also be used for freestyle?

I'm all about all-mountain riding, and I am starting to progress in the park. So the question is, are these boots ideal? I want something from Ride because of their liner which is better at accommodating a slightly wider foot.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I ride Salomon Malamutes which are almost ski boot stiff. You can put inserts in them to make them stiffer. Went into the park last year and didn't get crazy, but was still able to hit jumps and a few boxes. Not sure that stiffness really matters unless you are doing crazy spins.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've used Ride Insanos on a Funslinger. No issues what so ever, I just leave the top boa a little looser than normal. 

You can make a stiff boot ride softer, you can't really make a soft boot ride stiffer. If the Lasso is comparable to the Fuse (7/10 also) you'll have no problem, and I'd almost suggest them instead as the traditional lace gives you more options. Same side boa for fulling the tongue down across your heel, but for my normal riding I pull those laces super tight, for park laps I just untie them and give the top lace hook maybe 1cm more slack than my regular super-duper cranking.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I've used Ride Insanos on a Funslinger. No issues what so ever, I just leave the top boa a little looser than normal.
> 
> You can make a stiff boot ride softer, you can't really make a soft boot ride stiffer. If the Lasso is comparable to the Fuse (7/10 also) you'll have no problem, and I'd almost suggest them instead as the traditional lace gives you more options. Same side boa for fulling the tongue down across your heel, but for my normal riding I pull those laces super tight, for park laps I just untie them and give the top lace hook maybe 1cm more slack than my regular super-duper cranking.


I've heard the ride fuses come up fairly high on the calf, is that true?


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Also, the guy at the local shop was trying to sell me a Ride Jackson, which is single boa. I told him I was looking for something with more adjustment, but he said that the way Ride does their boa, the single boa won't leave pressure points and is evenly pressured. I'm kind of thinking single boa isn't the best option tho. Might try the lassos and fuses and see what fits better.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I haven't noticed the Fuses coming up higher than any other boot, or if they do that hasn't changed how they rode for me at all. Lassos are essentially a single boa as well, the side boa just controls their 'tongue tied' tech which pulls the actual tongue itself down at a 45 degree angle to help keep your heel in the heel pocket. The front boa on the tongue controls the tightness of both the upper and lower. I haven't tried them on so I shouldn't judge, but a single boa controlling the tightness doesn't appeal to me. Full 'focus' style double boa or laces for me.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah thats true. I might even look into the Ride triad, it has laces and tongue tied boa. This way you could customize fit with the laces and have the tongue tied boa as a bonus. 

It seems to me like the Ride Triad is a softer version of the fuses, which could be better for me as it's more all mountain friendly.

The Ride triad is a 5/10 stiffness but says it's made for park. Should still be good for a mix of everything eh?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Personal preference always comes into it there, I'm a heavier guy who rides aggressively and has bad ankles. I need a stiffer boot, hah. I'd say the Triads are a more budget version of the Fuse. Fuse has the slimetongue (urethane tongue, retains flex better) a Michelin sole, and 3 sets of lace hooks vs the triads 2. If you're looking to save some coin I think you'd be happy with the Triads, but for me the Fuses are definitely a worthy upgrade.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

What you're saying definitely makes sense. 

While the fuse may be a better quality boot, I can't help but feel that the Triads might be a better fit for me: a) I'm not a 'big' guy so the fuse may actually be too stiff for me and b)I could get them for about half the price, 150 CAD.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh hell yeah, at that price I'd jump on them for sure.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Soft boots are for freestyle, because the amount of lateral movement.

You can take stiff boots anywhere, you just can't tweak em out as much.

It all depends on how you rate your steez:nerd:

More style, with smaller amplitude

Or less style, with mind blowing amplitude, the kind that would make most people poop their pants>

To me, the latter is more steezy.


TT


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Soft boots are for freestyle, because the amount of lateral movement.
> 
> You can take stiff boots anywhere, you just can't tweak em out as much.
> 
> ...


Right now i'd say I'm not doing anything too crazy but with a fair amount of style. As I progress with size on jumps and etc. I want the amount of style to increase with it. In my opinion, it's better to do things with style then just send it, eventually getting to the point where you can do both which is my goal.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

basser said:


> I know that boot flex have certain purposes.
> 
> In short:
> Soft- freestyle
> ...


Yeah I'm pretty sure you will be fine. A lot of it is simply what you like best.

Slightly stiffer will limit your motion a little bit in "freestyle" but not to a point where you can't do stuff. Very stiff is not nice on rails/boxes, and soft is not a huge deal on nice pow. So... 7/10 is a perfect stiffness for all mtn and some freestyle. 

TM2 or anything with similar flex, such as the Lasso is awesome as an all around.

I use 32 Prime which is quite a bit stiffer, but that's because I don't care about the loss of motion for jibs and park, and would rather have the response for ripping. The Primes are probably 9/10. Not as stiff as some really stiff boots, but noticeably stiffer than TM2. So a bit like Insano vs Lasso.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

basser said:


> Right now i'd say I'm not doing anything too crazy but with a fair amount of style. As I progress with size on jumps and etc. I want the amount of style to increase with it. In my opinion, it's better to do things with style then just send it, eventually getting to the point where you can do both which is my goal.


Your style meter will increase with either boot, but you'll be be able to do certain things with the softer boot that you can't do with the stiff one.
And vice-verse.

What you won't be able to do in the soft ones is 
Go mach 2.
Do jumps as big a house.

Those things appeal to me more.

I have 2 pairs of 32 Primes


TT


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Your style meter will increase with either boot, but you'll be be able to do certain things with the softer boot that you can't do with the stiff one.
> And vice-verse.
> 
> What you won't be able to do in the soft ones is
> ...


Don't really agree with that. With decent skill one can mach in the softest slippers. So it is more about preference and comfort, not that a stiffer/softer boot can't do something.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> Don't really agree with that. With decent skill one can mach in the softest slippers. So it is more about preference and comfort, not that a stiffer/softer boot can't do something.


Of course you disagree, that's what you do.

You're wrong though.
Maybe on the very first groomed run of the day.

That's it though.
After that when the bumps come out, if you are in mid carve going mach 1 & you hit a chunk of ice that doesn't move.

You are gonna fuck your ankle up, plain and simple.

That soft little slipper you're wearing, WILL NOT absorb that impact.

It will get transferred right to your ankle joint.

I've done it.

Also...

If you do a house size jump and land not perfect.
There's a good chance that boot will fold in half.

When a boot folds in half when your foot is in it.

You just blew out your ankle.
Also done that.


TT


----------

